# Bluegill staging to spawn



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Bluegills are staging to spawn. My wife Molly and I kept these 30 tasty favorites today after nearly four hours fishing. The winds were strong and variable, but we were able to find a few protected areas where our bobbers would not fly by with at the same speed as the winds. The females were swollen with eggs, but only a few males squirted. We used redworms under bobbers in a Honey Hole not to be disclosed.​


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Love me some pa-ta-sas! I'll take a mess like that anytime!!! Time to get after em....one of my favorite fish to pursue.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice fish! I am now hungry. Thanks...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mouth watering good right there!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

BTW, the largest measured 11-1/2 inches. Many were around 10" also. We'll enjoy several meals from this bounty of nature that we were fortunate to find.

Also I thought it'd be interesting to see if any 2coolers could briefly turn their focus away from WB, cats and hybrids for a brief moment to post comments to this thread. Thanks to you anglers who posted!


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

I love perch jerking:brew2: Great catch BB


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like a fun time. It's been years since I've targeted those


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I am envious, dem bluegills are delicious!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

BobBobber said:


> ...Also I thought it'd be interesting to see if any 2coolers could briefly turn their focus away from WB, cats and hybrids for a brief moment to post comments to this thread. Thanks to you anglers who posted!


LOL...never underestimate the interest in quality bluegills! In my book, any 'gill over 11 inches is a trophy...and far, far more interesting to me than WB and cats.....now hybrids that's another story, LOL.

Later this month, during the 20th to about 27th, they will be spawning in my ponds and some really huge 'gills will be caught.

If you get the chance, go back to that hole then and I'd bet you get a monster.

Nice going!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I love catching a bunch of perch... I can't wait.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

nice! May I ask what body of water these came from?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice Catch!!!

My son caught 2 of them on slabs this weekend mixed in with whites and yellow bass in 16 FOW! I couldn't believe it! We filleted them like crappie and they were excellent!

We target them in ponds several times a year for bait and for fun! They are a blast to catch!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

wwind3 said:


> nice! May I ask what body of water these came from?


Yes, you may ask. But I'm reluctant to reveal the location.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Awesome catch please release these in the grease! Lol


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

BobBobber said:


> Bluegills are staging to spawn. My wife Molly and I kept these 30 tasty favorites today after nearly four hours fishing. The winds were strong and variable, but we were able to find a few protected areas where our bobbers would not fly by with at the same speed as the winds. The females were swollen with eggs, but only a few males squirted. We used redworms under bobbers in a Honey Hole not to be disclosed.​


Where are you fishing that the water temperature is 70 to 75 degrees F. ? That is the range that Bluegill spawn.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Love me some bluegills as well, and those are just right!

Red


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Lone Eagle said:


> Where are you fishing that the water temperature is 70 to 75 degrees F. ? That is the range that Bluegill spawn.


Don't think they were ready to spawn yet. Staging is my guess.

Like I said, almost no males squirted. Only few females seemed packed tight with eggs. Question is whether the others released some or had not formed eggs ready enough yet.

Temp was below 70. Think near 68 in few spots. Cannot recall exactly. When you're haulin' them in that fast, the details escape me.:mpd:


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*Let me guess.*

The size of those fish and your willis address....HMMMMM. Got Conroe written all over it.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Dwight said:


> The size of those fish and your willis address....HMMMMM. Got Conroe written all over it.


 I had the orange marker buoys all set out for you, but the bass tournament guys stole them.

Conroe not a bad assumption on your part, but if you're gearing up to be a detective, I'd advise stick with your day job.:rotfl:


----------

